
Getting Started as a Self-Taught Engineer - nprimak
https://dev.to/nprimak/getting-started-as-a-self-taught-engineer-free-ebook-p58
======
cable2600
It seems to link to this book:
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0813XNFNF](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0813XNFNF)

I took classes as well as am self-taught since age 13. Most of the languages I
learned are out of date. But I still have a basic skill set to learn almost
any language (functional languages are hard to learn but not impossible)

